# Tax free area around Livigno, northern Italy



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Folks


On our recent trip to N Italy we had planned to come back over the Stelvio Pass to get into Austria. On the day we made this part of the trip however, it was closed! My conversation with an Italian copper (poor use of English and Italian between us) made me came to the conclusion that there was a goat on the road...but I think it was probably rocks on the road as it rained heavily the night before:grin2:


Anyway, I digress...


The route took us up through the mountains another way and we entered a tax free area around the town of Livigno. Here diesel was 85c a litre:surprise:


Also it appeared to be a HUGE favourite with MHers as there were several campsites and I estimated around 700 MHs across all of them!


One caveat though: if you take the road north out of Livigno along a really long lake/reservoir, you will come to the Swiss border. Notwithstanding the fact that you obviously need a Vignette/road tax arrangement (depending upon size of your vehicle) there is a €25 charge to go through a tunnel on the border:surprise:


Unless this is a planned part of your trip this would wipe out the cost savings from the tax free fill up. The road is lovely along the water side however make sure to turn around before the Italian border point otherwise if you get to the dam at the end of the road, you will struggle to turn arund. There are several parking areas alongside the lake which would aid a U turn/3 point turn.


On a future trip we will go back to Livigno as it looked well worth a day or two stop tbh...


Graham:smile2:


----------

